# Extra Wide finger joints?



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

A friend of mine wants to make some boxes for his beehives. 
Because they are quite large he would like to make the fingers 1 1/2" wide or *more* so that it doesn't take forever and a day. (he needs to make quite a few boxes)
I have never made or used finger joints!
Anyone have some advice, tips, technique, or links to share? 
I have many links and plans for building finger joint jigs but nothing about that wide of a finger!
He has a dado set for his TS that he can use.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I would draw it out on the wood and then cut the joints, it's tough cuz there is no blade that can make that kind of cut in one pass.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you talking about finger joints or box jointery?. Finger joints are most generly used to join stock togather end to end and is a millwork funtion. Box joints are interlocking fingers for making neat and strong corner joints. If the box will be made of 3/4 " stock, using a lock miter bit with a router might be faster and stronger.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Duh! My stupid! Box joint is what I meant. (Bad headache today)
No router. Box materials are 3/4" thick. The joints do not have to be super precise, just close enough to fit.
I was thinking that he could use the dado blade set to max width and a fixed indexing pin to match and a loose indexing pin 1 1/2" wide and make multiple passes????


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Bandsaw?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The bee boxes I remember on the farm had wide box joints like you are talking about. I would set up a jig and dado and do what you are saying.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Festool Domino! After you glue and clamp butt joints square and true just use the Domino to have an exposed loose tenon join of the box. I think your way sounds like more fun tho. Even then the box joint would probably be even a stronger joint, hey what about a biscuit joiner?


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
The tools he has are the ones he will have to use! 
I will go over and help him build a box joint jig and figure out how to make the extra wide joints. I thought about biscuit joiner too - but mine is in storage!


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

It's probably going to be faster to use the dado blade in the table saw set at 3/4" and make them all 3/4" wide. You would be making the same number of passes as you would for 1 1/2" and it would be more accurate. There's a lot of good information about box joint jigs on LJ's.


----------

